# Aperture 3 help



## zaireeka (May 20, 2011)

Hi, how do I go about viewing my picture holder in aperture 3. All I can find is it wants me to create a library and then add the photos. What I would like to do is download my camera to the picture holder and then use aperture 3 to view, edit & delete files in that holder. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Dan


----------



## badga (Oct 21, 2006)

When you install Aperture you have to create a Library that will "store" your photos. Aperture allows for considerable flexibility for organizing your photos into projects and folders. It is up to you to figure out how you should go about this. Once you have create your structure you can import your pictures. When you attach your mac or SD card it should be recognized by Aperture and the name of the camera should pop up at the top of the screen as well as the import options on the right. The photos on the card should start appearing in preview mode (so you can unselect on import). When you complete your import options you can import into the library.

Only after you have imported into library can you view edit, delete.


----------

